# Solved: Spilt Soda into Tower



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay so I spilt soda into my new iBUYPOWER computer, and from my bad luck, I spilt the soda into the top of it where there's an opening for the fan and cooling. Of course, it got inside of the computer since the holes let it seep through into it, where it mostly hit the video card and I think the power supply. I don't know exactly how much spilt into it, but everytime I plug it in and turn it on, all it does is turn on for half a second then turns back off. I'm thinking that it's the power supply that got mostly hit, and I want to replace the power supply, but I don't know if that's the problem. I know that our connection is limited and you cannot view the computer in person, but I really hope you guys can suggest that I do something. I've use a damp cloth on most parts that the soda hit on the case, and part of the video card. Please help.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Not even going to ask why a soda is anywhere near your new tower; but stop turning it on as it can cause more damage. You really need to take it in to a local Ma & Pa shop and have it evaluated. I truly think it will be almost impossible to know what the damage has been done without having hands on knowledge.

Good luck


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

Unfortunately, the Cap'n is probably correct. I would have it loked at at a PC shop. It would be worth it to test the PSU if you have one that you know WORKS and has enough juice to run the components.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

When did the spill happen ? Don't turn it on again until it's dried out completely including any water from the damp rag you used.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

The spill happened 11/9/13, here's a paragraph of a thread that I started just now since I didn't think anybody would reply to this one: Hi, my last post, was about my tower having soda spilled into it... Not a very fun dilemma, but I've ordered a new motherboard, same model and brand, and since the soda went down through the fan, and mostly hit the graphics card (from what I know), I'm planning on getting a new graphics card unless I can find a way to fix the one that I have now which got the soda spilt onto it, which I'm sure is dead. The thing I'm worried about right now is if the soda hit the processor fan and into the processor... Here's a couple photos..
This picture is the direction in which the soda hit the graphics card (the processor is near the graphics card):http://puu.sh/5fSFU.JPG
Here's an above view of the processor: http://puu.sh/5fSHB.JPG
And here's the view in which the soda spilt into: http://puu.sh/5fSIT.JPG
So my question is, is there anyway that if the soda hit the processor fan, the processor was hit by the soda and is damaged? If so, is there any way of recovering the processor or am I going to have to buy a new one?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think the Cpu is probably ok because it's shielded by it's heatsink and fan but I must stress it's only a guess.

The Graphics card could be ok too but it's impossible to know for sure.

Do you know roughly how much soda was spilled into the case ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Well the bottle, last time I remember was only about maybe a quarter full, and the bottle was a 20 oz. I believe so only 5 oz. was left in the bottle and as to how much was spilled, I'd have no idea but I wouldn't think too much because most got in my carpet and splashed onto the wall, the height difference between where the bottle was and where the tower was is probably only a foot if that.. Now that I think about it I don't think enough soda was spilled to get into the CPU so I think it'll be fine, but I tested the graphics card in the computer I'm currently using, same slot of course, and when I checked to see if it was in device manager, it just showed a yellow question mark next to PCI slot.. But anyways, not much soda spilled inside I hope. Another question, is there anything that could be stopping the computer from booting besides the motherboard itself? The motherboard, I'm assuming, took the full spray of soda after it entered the top and into the fan, so I'm really hoping it is only the motherboard so I haven't wasted 50 bucks on a new motherboard. I'm almost positive a computer can boot without a graphics card, only boot though. And I don't think the soda was able to get into the power supply because if you look at the way the soda spilt into the tower, the power supply has no openings from that position. But, would there be anything else, besides the CPU, that would stop a computer from booting? Thanks.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I wish I could tell you but it really is impossible to know. I thin the odds are the Graphics card, if it's mounted horizontally, got the most soda on it but it could still be ok. That yellow ? mark might only mean no drivers were found for it.

The Ram could have been affected too.

I'm just guessing though. I would wait till the new motherboard arrives and then try the Cpu in it. You will have to weigh the risk of trying the Cpu and/or Graphics card on the new motherboard. My guess is the Cpu is ok but I really can't say anything about the Graphics card or how risky trying it would be.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm assuming using a bad graphics card in a new motherboard would short it or something?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It could do yes but I just remembered it didn't do anything like that to the other computer you put it in so maybe it wouldn't harm the new motherboard either.

It's all guesswork and what ifs though. In the end you will have to decide.

Maybe someone with more experience with this kind of problem will post. At least you have until the new mobo arrives before deciding.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay, so I'm pretty sure even if the graphics card IS dead, I can still put it in the new motherboard without it affecting it since I put it in this one, like you said.. I'm just not positive that it's dead, I wanna give it one chance before spending money on another graphics card... As for CPU, there'd be no way for me to test it, as the computer's motherboard that I'm using now doesn't support it. Would the RAM be the same situation as the graphics card, if it's dead it could short the new motherboard? Can RAM affect whether or not the computer starts up? any important hardware I'm missing?


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

if RAM is damaged you could have a bunch of startup issues, because the PC checks RAM during POST.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

What happens if no RAM is plugged into the computer? I'll test the RAM in the soda spilt computer in the one I'm currently using to check if it still works.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

With no Ram the computer should still turn on but it will probably beep as a warning that something is wrong and the display will stop at the first Post screen. Good enough to test the ram though, and the graphics card.

EDIT : there is a risk of damaging the computer you're using now if you install the suspect Ram in it.
I think I'd risk it myself but you must decide whether to risk it or not !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright, but should I even turn it on or would that just damage some components?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't know. I just edited my previous post to point out there's a risk of that.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think the chances are the Graphics card is damaged but the Cpu and Ram are ok.

Can you try the graphics card again in the other computer ? If you can then use the card as the output to the monitor this time and see if you get a picture.

BUT I can't tell you what the risks are in trying them in the new motherboard. All I can say is I think I would risk trying both the Cpu and the Ram. Also if the graphics card works in that other computer then it should be ok in the new motherboard too.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright, I'll use the time I have now to test the graphics card output, and the RAM in the new computer. I'll report back with results as soon as possible.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Gladly, the computer I'm currently using booted properly. Although, while having the VGA cable connected from my monitor to the graphics card I put it, it showed no video. New graphics card for me :/


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Was the Ram ok though ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

To my knowledge, yes, it looked squeeky clean, looked like it came right out of the box.. No indications or splatter marks of soda on it, so it's fine.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's good news. Please let me know how you get on when the new motherboard and graphics card arrive.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

The motherboard will arrive sometime this week, I hope, if not by the weekend.. I ordered it 11/10/13 so I'm sure it will come in this week. As for the graphics card, I don't have enough money currently to afford it, but I'm going to go to a Best Buy to get one.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I see. I'll subscribe to this topic then I'll get an Email when you post here again.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm planning on having a shop install the new motherboard, any idea on how much it'll cost?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I have no idea, maybe someone else here will have though.

Have you considered doing it yourself ? You have the advantage of using the same motherboard again so you could make some notes and take pictures of the way it's set up now so you know what to aim at.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

That is true... Although there are some cables that I don't know how to remove. When the motherboard arrives, or whenever, I can take pictures of me disassembling the motherboard and disconnecting the wires so you, or somebody else can help me out while doing it. I do want to attempt to take it out now though, nothing to lose really, as long as I don't damage the RAM, CPU, Graphics card, anything else.. I would like to try a step by step disassembly with your guys' help if you don't mind.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think that would work. There's a lot of info on the Internet you could look at while you wait for the motherboard, just to give you an idea what's involved.

The video here is good although the case is a bit unusual :- http://lifehacker.com/5827491/how-to-build-a-computer-from-scratch-lesson-3-building-the-computer

This is a text and picture guide, click on a picture to see a larger version :- http://www.pcpro.co.uk/features/378895/how-to-install-a-motherboard


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Thank you for the websites. I'll surely be able to remove the CPU and watercooling and fan altogether from the motherboard, correct?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Watercooling ? There's no sign of that on the pictures you posted.

I can't tell much from here and only you know if you feel able to do the steps required. Have a read and a search online then see if you feel confident to do it.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I must've mistaked it for something else. I do feel confident enough to do it myself, as long as it doesn't cost me anything, as opposed to taking it to a shop.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Good for you, it's not very hard if you take your time.

You will need a Philips style screwdriver or 2, the ones with the cross heads as in that video I linked too, do you have some already ?

EDIT : you will probably need some thermal paste too, to go between the cpu and the heatsink&fan.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Motherbaord removed! With clear markings of soda on the underside of it! Well.. almost removed.. Take a look at this picture, the cable doesn't want to come out and I'm not sure if it's the cable itself or that it may have taking a hit of soda and is stuck... Here's a picture of the underside of the motherboard as well.
Motherboard underside: http://puu.sh/5gQKf.JPG
Stingy cable: http://puu.sh/5gQMz.JPG


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think I see a plastic lever on the side of that plug, push the top of it towards the centre and it should unlock the plug and let you pull it up. It looks similar to these :-


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

FINALLY got it, took a ton of force. After getting a full view of the underside, I can tell that that is what's stopping it from booting, no idea how the soda got on that side though.. strange.. I'm just glad that I've found the root of the problem, here are some pictures I took of the damage: 
http://puu.sh/5gRFU.JPG
http://puu.sh/5gRGW.JPG
http://puu.sh/5gRHy.JPG
http://puu.sh/5gRIc.JPG


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Can't really tell much from the pics. You could clean it with a damp cloth then let it dry completely, say in an airing cupboard or somewhere else warm, and see if it works.

I would do the same with the Graphics card as well. You never know, it might still work.

It's amazing how liquid can 'travel'.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Water? I've heard that is bad for it? I don't have any rubbing alcohol on hand, as most people have recommended, so I don't know what else to use..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If the board is sticky use a damp cloth to clean the sticky stuff off then a dry cloth to remove the water. You can finish with a cloth dipped in alcohol if you like but it's not essential as long as it dries completely. Water won't harm it if it's all removed.

EDIT : use a slightly damp cloth not a dripping wet one !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright, would using a cool fan on the motherboard's underside where I just cleaned it off with the damp cloth make the drying process faster? If so, how long should I wait to test it?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'd leave it overnight after removing as much water as possible with a dry cloth. See my edit above as well !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

At this point, cleaning it seems useless, the soda stayed on it way too long to clean off.. R.I.P. this motherboard, at least I know I'll have a backup one


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

http://puu.sh/5gTpu.JPG
Bottom right middle-ish.... Please don't tell me that looks like what I think it looks like..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I don't know what I'm looking for ! Tell me the count of copper blobs from left and up from bottom right corner


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Bottom row on the right side, starts at 7th to the left, ends at 14...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do you mean where there are no copper pads ? Looks normal to me.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

It looks like little droplets of soda... Look closer, you can see where the droplets have a shine... Can I wipe them off with a damp cloth? I haven't touched them at all.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you look around the edges of the Cpu at the parts with no copper pads you will see little marks there too, it's normal. They are clear on the pic.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

http://puu.sh/5gUE9.png


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Are you sure it's not just a reflection ? There's nothing like that on the first pic


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm sure it's soda... What do i do.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Use a damp cotton bud and see if it removes anything.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

It won't harm the copper plates?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It won't harm them.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I cleaned it off with a damp cotton swab, looks fine now to me... Just was worried that it would damage the copper plates some how..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The copper pads are quite tough.

I'm signing out now, will check on this thread after I've slept !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Same. Good night.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Goodnight.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Good day. I have a question regarding the motherboard.. After I install it into the new computer and eventually get the graphics card and boot the computer up, will there be any drivers or anything that I will need to install on the new motherboard?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi. If the new motherboard is exactly the same you won't need to install any drivers it will use the ones already there.

What version of Windows are you using ?

But if you get a different Graphics card you may have to install drivers for that. Windows 7 (and 8 I think) includes a lot of drivers though and it might already have the right one, if it does it will install it automatically the first time the PC boots up.

EDIT : any Graphics card should work during the early stages before getting to the Desktop.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

On the computer that I'm replacing the motherboard on, that has windows 8 (came with it, I don't prefer it over 7).


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If the hardware is the same the drivers already installed will work. I'm assuming the only hardware that could change is the Graphics card, if you get the same card again it's drivers will work too.

If you want to upgrade to a better Graphics card we should check if your Power Supply Unit (PSU) is good enough.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Another thing: Here are the specs of the computer with the spilt soda. http://www.bestbuy.com/site/desktop...823&st=ibuypwoer&cp=1&lp=2#tab=specifications
I don't want to buy the same graphics card because it is around 130$ and I don't have that type of money, but I'm buying this graphics card: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/geforce...0103&skuId=5606876&st=graphics card&cp=1&lp=1
My old graphics card was a GTX 650.
If I replace it with that graphics card, how much of a decrease in performance will I experience? I usually play Hearthstone, League of Legends, osu!, Tera, Terraria, not too big of games, but how well do you think my computer will be able to handle these games with the replacement graphics card as opposed to the original one?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'm not a gamer so I can't help you with the gaming requirements from personal experience but none of those games seem to be very demanding so I think you will be fine with the GT 610.

I'm guessing again though. Maybe a Gamer will comment.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, the new motherboard shipped today and I replaced the old one with the new one. I had pictures of all the cables plugged into the motherboard but idk what happened to the pictures.. I've go a couple cables unplugged and idk where they're supposed to go. I'm not currently at my other computer so I've got nothing to upload the pictures to.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are the pictures: http://puu.sh/5jr4u.JPG
http://puu.sh/5jr5O.JPG
http://puu.sh/5jr7O.JPG
http://puu.sh/5jr8Y.JPG
Also, does it matter if the graphics card is not plugged into the motherboard? Will that affect whether it boots up or not?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, is it the exact same motherboard as the original ?

Even if it is make sure the stand-offs between the case and the motherboard are all lined up with holes in the motherboard before powering it up. If any of them are not you could short out the motherboard which might kill it !
Also the Cpu heatsink and fan must be installed correctly with all 4 pins pushed right through the motherboard and twisted to lock them AND the Cpu fan MUST be connected. If you do power it up watch that fan when you do and if it doesn't spin switch off immediately or the Cpu could be damaged in a few seconds ! http://puu.sh/5jr5O.JPG shows the fan lead and the socket on the motherboard is labelled 'CPU FAN1' so just check it's the same as the pic.

There are usually unused connectors from the power supply so the 2 in the pictures may not be needed. http://puu.sh/5jr4u.JPG looks like a Sata HDD power connector but can't be sure from here, http://puu.sh/5jr8Y.JPG could be for a fan. Should be ok to leave them disconnected at least for now.

It should still turn on without a Graphics card and if there's a speaker/buzzer in the case and it's connected to the motherboard it will probably beep, maybe in a pattern but that's ok. The fans should spin and lights on the case should come on, of course there will be no display. Just watch the Cpu fan at switch on and switch off at once if it doesn't spin straight away.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Also don't leave it on for long, you should renew the thermal compound between heatsink and Cpu before running it for any length of time.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

The tower does absolutely nothing when I press the power button. Nothing turns on, no lights, no fans spin, nothing. Ive followed all your instructions and safety precautions and still nothing. It's the exact same motherboard as the original one.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Here are pictures of some cables that I think weren't plugged into the original motherboard, but I'm not too sure. http://puu.sh/5jt79.JPG
http://puu.sh/5jtkr.JPG
Do these cables hook up to anything important?
Also, here are some outputs that don't have anything connected to them, should there be anything connected to them? 
http://puu.sh/5jtnC.JPG


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I can't tell from here, read the motherboard manual to see what connections are needed.

Did you connect the front panel to the motherboard ?
Did you check the stand-offs ?

I need answers to my questions not just more questions.

EDIT : also is the Cpu heatsink connected properly ? Is the fan plugged in ?
If there's a switch on the back of the PSU check it's on.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll reconnect the front panel once again. I'll check the stand-offs again as well. The heatsink is connected properly to the motherboard, and the fan is plugged in. As far as the PSU, there's the I/O switch which I've already turned to I so that it turns on, but there's also a red switch on it that if you switch it to one side, it shows the numbers "115" and if you switch it to the other side it shows the numbers "230".


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you haven't already done so you may have to put some Ram in before it will switch on. Push the stick(s) straight down, it can require a lot of force, when it's in right the levers at the sides should snap into place. Check in the mobo manual for which socket(s) to put the stick(s) in.

EDIT : if you're in the USA use 115 ONLY


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I got the computer to turn on, but it doesn't want to stay on, just like before. It turns on for half a second, then shuts off. I took a look at the CPU fan and it'll slightly move, then stop moving when the computer shuts off. Any ideas?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Have you put some Ram in ? One stick in the socket nearest to the Cpu should be enough.

In this pic http://puu.sh/5jr5O.JPG is the connector at bottom right plugged in ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

What connector? I have two 4 gb sticks of ram in the sockets.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

There's a 4 wire square connector near the bottom right Cpu push in thing. With yellow and black wires, in this pic http://puu.sh/5jr5O.JPG

The Ram should be fine then.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I can't tell what you're talking about... Can you circle it or something?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

See the attached pic


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes that's plugged in, it's one of the cables for one of the fans near the top of the computer; the fan that took the full spray of soda.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Does the motherboard manual confirm that ? It looks like a 4 pin supply for the Cpu, tell me what motherboard it is and I'll download the manual.

In the meantime try it with that plug taken out, maybe the fan is causing a short.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

ASRock H81M-HDS Motherboard. I'll try it without the fan now.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok thanks, I'll download the manual.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I unplugged the fans, still fails to turn on.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

My mistake, that 4 cord cable was an ATX12V1 cable.. Not sure what it's needed for.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

So it is connected directly to the PSU ? It's fully into the socket ? It powers the Cpu.

EDIT : don't unplug the Cpu heatsink fan.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

The only fans that I unplugged were the ones near the top of the computer case. They're not connected to anything, just cooling fans. It is connected directly to the PSU, it is fully into the socket..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, try it with the 2 Ram sticks removed.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright...


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Same results.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I think the next step is to do an 'out of the case build'. This is quite easy but it could take a while.
There's a good guide by TSG member *crjdriver* here :-
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/580000-troubleshooting-guide-problem-builds.html
scroll down to 'You assembled the system, and it will not post' and have a read.

Let me know here if you have any questions and I'll try to answer them.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It might be better to wait until the new Graphics card arrives, up to you.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm going out to Best Buy tomorrow to get the graphics card, I think I'm just going to wait until then to do the entire "out of the case" process.. When he/she says remove everything, does that include the PSU?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think that's best, it will give you time to study and time to ask any questions you might have.

Yes the PSU as well because the leads probably won't reach far enough if it's still in the case but the mobo isn't. It's not dangerous to remove it. You will need a flat surface like a table or desk and good light.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's actually easier to work on with it out of the case. If you're careful and there's clearance you can leave the Cpu heatsink attached just unscrew the mobo and unplug the power leads etc and take the mobo with heatsink out still joined together. When it's out check that the 4 mounting pins for the heatsink are fully through the mobo and locked in place, it's a common problem with Intel Cpus.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I've made sure multiple times that the pins are fully locked in.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok but when the mobo is out of the case you can look on the underside just to be sure.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, is there any chance that if you push too hard it'll crack the mobo? I don't want that to happen..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Best to do it with the board on top of it's box; that way it's supported.evenly and won't bend much.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Hi, I've been thinking this over and you might as well put the Graphics card into the motherboard while it's still in the case. If it works then great if not then you can do the 'out of case build' next.

Make sure the new card is fully into the mobo socket and it's 'level' - that is parallel to the mobo. I would then fit a screw though the top of the card's mounting plate to keep it in place.
Some Graphics cards have a socket for an extra power lead so if it has one find the compatible plug from the PSU and connect it.

Good luck !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, I got my graphics card not long ago and I took the mobo out, then put it back in just to make sure everything's fine. I have the RAM, CPU, new graphics card (which has no socket for a PCIE card like my other one did) and now all I have to do is fit all the cables in. The graphics card is a GeForce GT 640. I'm really hoping it works after this...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I can't see a socket for a power plug on that Graphics card (looked online) so power it up and let me know what happens. Fingers crossed !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

After plugging all the cables ino the mobo, plugging in the cable into the psu, all that happens is a blue light just stays luminated on the front of the computer. Usually that blue light only comes on when the computers on.. Pressing the power button does nothing once again... :l


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

It doesn't even turn on for a second, pressing the power button does absolutely nothing.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok switch the PSU off and disconnect all the front panel leads to the mobo except the 2 from the power switch, make sure the 2 leads are on the right pins, it doesn't matter which way round they go. The mobo manual shows the connections on page 21, one lead to the pin labelled PWRBTN the other to the GND next to it. When done switch on again.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

What cables are for the front panel? I don't know which ones to take out..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Mobo manual page 9 pins labelled 11 the 2 power leads may be separate and each plugs over a pin or the 2 may be in a 2 lead plug, the plugs should be labelled. You want the Power/PWR and a GND then connect them as in my previous post.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I honestly am so confused right now, can you screencap the motherboard manual page 9? My page 9 says "1.3 unique features"


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's the quick start quide, it's on P13 in that.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, I'm on oage 13, it shows a diagram of "System Panel Header (9-pin PANEL1) (see p.1, No. 11) what now.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Make sure the lead with power on it's plug is on the pin labelled PWRBTN in the diagram and that the lead labelled GND or - (minus) is on the pin labelled GND that's next to PWRBTN in the diagram, leave all the other leads disconnected for now.

EDIT : as already said the 2 leads may go to the same plug.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Should I leave the LED lights plugged in or no? The cables are supposed to say USB, right?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

NO Usb has nothing to do with this. The cables for those pins labelled 11 come from the front panel of the case and are for the power and leds on the case. Just do what I said in my previous post.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

So I should only have one of the leads plugged in, into the PWRBTN# and the GND?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

After plugging in the Power SW into the sockets, it's doing the same thing, turn on for half a second then shut off.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes just the 2 connections.

Ok, is the Ram in the mobo ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

It's on it's on it's on it's onnnnnn lkafd;ljaso;df9ijw'oifj;aowiefj;oaijf;afd i switched the red thing at the back (115 and 230) and it finally turned on my god managed i can't believe you helped me make it through all this, i love you for sticking with me this whole time!!!!1


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's great !!!! You can put the other leads onto the pins now for leds etc, if any led doesn't work swap the 2 pins for it over at the block 11 end.

EDIT : It's on 115 now I presume ? You are in the USA ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, last time it was showing 115, with the 230 covered so I assumed it was using 115, but I guess not. Only problem now is getting the video to work, I have the VGA plugged into the graphics card VGA slot, but nothing shows up. Should I be using the VGA slot that's built into the motherboard?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes try the mobo one (although I didn't think that mobo had onboard graphics ?!).

EDIT : Oh, my mistake, it does ! Do you get a display using it ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

No display through the motherboard VGA... I'm sure everything is plugged in, triple checked it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok switch off and take the Graphics card out then try the onboard VGA again.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Right.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope, still nothing... Should I try the old graphics card in it? I still have it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Before that reset the Bios CMOS settings, have a look at page 12 in the quick start guide for how to do it.

EDIT : the jumper is quite tiny, a pair of long nosed pliers or tweezers might help.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Uh, would that be the page that says "1.4 Jumpers Setup"?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes that's the right page.

You just move the jumper so it connects the middle pin and the one on the right, leave it like that for about 5 seconds then move it back to original position. The CMOS pins are at location 10 on page 1.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Ok, done. I'll try it now.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Still no display.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Let's recap.

The jumper is back where it started from ? The Cpu fan works ? The 2 Ram sticks are installed ? Remember that 12V 4 wired plug, is that in it's socket on the mobo ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yep, yep, yep, yep. Everything's plugged in including the 12V 4 wired plug.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try removing the CMOS battery then do the jumper move again.

EDIT : it's important that you disconnect the main power lead from the wall to the PSU before doing it.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Remove the battery, put jumper on clear, wait 5 seconds, put it back on default, put battery back in. Did I miss anything? Just clarifying before I do it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

As long as you remove the power cord and wait 15 seconds first, as it says in the quick start guide, you're steps are correct.

EDIT : don't re-connect the power cord until you finish all the steps


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Still no display.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you do it as in my previous post ? With the power cord removal ? I edited it so maybe you didn't see it.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, here were my steps: Remove power cord, turn off PSU, remove all cables, take out CMOS battery, remove jumper from default, place onto the two most right prongs (clear), wait 5 seconds, take jumper off, put back onto default, place battery back into slot, plug power cord in, turn PSU back on, power button.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

What does 'remove all cables' mean ? You only need to remove the power cord from wall to PSU. Apart from that it looks right.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Meaning removing VGA, USB, etc etc, nothing on the motherboard just exterior cables.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You don't need to do that but it's done no harm.

So you did remove the power cable before doing those steps and only reconnected it when they were all done ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Correct.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok. I'm baffled, you should get a display. What sort of cable are you using to the Monitor, VGA to VGA or something else ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, VGA to VGA. Should I try to find another VGA cable?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes it's worth a try.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright, I'll find one, try it, and I'll report back to you if it works or not.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok then. I'll do some pondering until you do. Are we talking minutes or hours or ... ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Just found one, tried it, still nothing.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Oh right. Might as well try the new Graphics card again then. I recall having some problems getting a Graphics card to work myself but it was a couple of years ago, I think it just decided to work after doing the sort of things you're doing now so give it a go.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Nope, still nothing.. I'm sure the graphics card is working properly, the fan was spinning.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Try the onboard with the Graphics card still in there.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I had done that previously... Although that was before I reset the bios.. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Alright.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Still nothing. :/


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're sure the Graphics card is fully into it's socket ?
The card should be level and the little gold contacts on the bottom should be almost completely covered by the sides of the socket. The part where a screw goes in should be tight against the case.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm sure.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I'm at a loss then. I don't think using the old Graphics card is a good idea, if it is faulty now it could damage the new motherboard.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree.. I can't think of anything that would be stopping the display from showing..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You could try connecting the hard drive, it might boot into Windows and load a driver for the display.
Nothing to lose.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Connecting the hard drive to what?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's power and the motherboard. Or is it already connected ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

It's already connected.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I see.

Is there a speaker in the case or maybe a small self contained buzzer you took off the original motherboard ? Should be connected to header 12 shown on P1 of the quick start guide. The leads may have LS on them or something to do with speaker.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Did you try both sockets on the Graphics card ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

No, there was never a speaker lead on the original motherboard... Why do you ask? I can't access it now, but later, tomorrow night preferably, I'll try to connect my DVI second monitor to both the motherboard DVI and the graphics card DVI. When you say both sockets, you mean VGA and DVI, right?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

The speaker can give a beep error code (long and short beeps like Morse) that may help with troubleshooting.

I mean the 2 sockets on the graphics card, there are 2 DVI sockets on one I found online does yours have a Vga and a DVI, like the mobo ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, mine has a DVI and VGA, same as the motherboard, but I don't have a DVI cable with me right now, and even if I did my monitor only has a VGA output. I'll have access to a DVI monitor tomorrow night, but until then all I can use is the VGA cable.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok understood. Trying a DVI monitor is a good idea.

Shall we leave it until tomorrow then ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Unless you or somebody else can think of other things to fix this issue, I suppose so.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I misunderstood, I thought you wanted to leave it until tomorrow.

I'm out of ideas right now but if I have a new idea I'll post it straight away.

Maybe someone else will have a brainwave and chip in too.

At least we made some progress today. I know it's frustrating but we'll get it sorted somehow.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, we've made a great amount of progress today, so happy I could get the computer up and running. I'll keep this thread opened up just in case you or somebody else posts in it. Have a good one.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Thanks, I hope you have a good one too. 

(If it's more convenient you can subscribe to this thread and get an Email sent to you straight away when a new post is made. Click Thread Tools > Subscribe ... near the top of the page if you want to set that up.)


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

It's alright, I almost have this up and if I don't, I'm checking it quite often.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Fair enough.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Tested the graphics card and motherboard HDMI outputs with an HDMI cable to both my monitor and a different monitor, still no display.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Oh right. Let's hope it defaults to DVI then. 

Normally the Bios will default to a Graphics card if one is connected and to the motherboard's graphics if not.
That was the reason I asked you to reset the Cmos, to be sure the settings were at default each time.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Could it possibly be a problem with my PSU?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think it's unlikely but having said that if you could borrow one to try that would be worth doing.

You're sure there is no kind of power socket on either side of the grahics card ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Positive, checked it again just to make sure, and none.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, thanks for looking.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Also, sidenote, the motherboard came with a driver CD, I shouldn't be able to do anything with it unless I have display. Correct?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes, you won't be able to use that CD until the display is working and you are in Windows.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'm logging off now, I'll check back here after I've slept.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think you should get a small speaker/buzzer and connect it to the motherboard. Then you can listen for any beeps and their pattern should help to find out what's wrong. Something like this :-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/PC-Internal...=US_Video_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3ef9c53df6

You should be able to get one locally in any Computer store.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I do have my own speakers. Will they work?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Also, when do the beep patterns occur?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No, has to be connected to the motherboard at 'chassis speaker header' on p.15 in the quick start guide.

Edit : the beeps happen as soon as you switch on.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Anything new happened since your last post ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Took the computer to a friend's dad's house, he's very good with computers, so he gave it a look. He tried everything that you said to do, took out 1 RAM card left the other in, took the other one out and put the other one back in. Nothing. Took out the video card to try it with only the motherboard's VGA, nothing. He said it's most likely the motherboard. Really. Even after I just got a new one. -.- I'll be trying the DVI output pretty soon here.. Once I do, I'll report the outcome to you. But, since HDMI and VGA didn't work, I don't think DVI will either, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I see. It is possible the new motherboard is faulty, it does happen.

I had a thought, if you have another Desktop PC does that have an internal speaker ? If you can get one the beeps could help trace the fault.

EDIT : I agree about the DVI but try it any way.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

What exactly do the beeps do? Explain them to me, and I honestly really just want to get this fixed and have my computer back up and running.. There's a store near where I live that does free diagnostics so if they can diagnose it and if it is the motherboard I wanna get a new one, I don't want to get another motherboard if I don't know for sure that it's the motherboard..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok fine, take it to the store, that might be the best way.

http://www.computerhope.com/beep.htm


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Before I send the motherboard back into newegg could it possibly be the PSU or something else?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

To be honest there's no way to be sure about any of the components without testing them and the best way to test is to change them one at a time until it works. You can't do that but maybe the shop can.

I do think there's a chance the original motherboard still works and the problem was the original graphics card. I don't think you tried the old motherboard without the graphics card in did you ? If you didn't I would try that now. If the old motherboard works you could get a refund for the new one.

It's not without risk but if it was mine I would try it.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

The computer wasn't able to boot whatsoever with the original motherboard..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

But did you try it with the original graphics card removed ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yes, tried that before the new motherboard even shipped in..


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Although the computer might not have booted because remember how I told you about how the computer was on 230 instead of 115 volts and when I switched it it booted? You really think the computer could boot with the original motherboard in...?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I think there's a chance yes.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Even after seeing all the stains on the bottom of it? I'll give it a shot as long as it doesn't affect any of my hardware


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

It's already done the damage if there is any. I wouldn't put the new Graphics card in though.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

So just put everything else besides the graphics card in to see if it boots and use the on board VGA output?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes. I don't think you have anything to lose.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright...


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I know it's a fair amount of work but if it does come on it should save you the price of the new motherboard. Plus there's also a chance the new motherboard is faulty.

Did you wipe the stains of the old motherboard ? If not do that first.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm just not going to use the original motherboard, I don't want to take the chance of ruining anything, and if I couldn't wipe off the stains last time I tried to, I'm sure I can't do it now. I've already planned on sending the faulty motherboard in and receiving a new one.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Fair enough.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Recieved an email from the site I ordered the motherboard from.. Apparently the CPU prongs were damage.. *sigh* Ordering another one and letting a store put the new one in, that way they're responsible for any damage.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's prongs on the motherboard is it ? Did you get a refund ?

Getting it done in a store isn't a bad idea now.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah, the motherboard prongs. No refund, they're sending the motherboard back but giving a 10% discount on the next purchase..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Well that's better than nothing. Hopefully the Cpu is ok.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

What could have happened to it?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Probably nothing, they are hard to kill. I was thinking of CPUs with pins, yours should be fine.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright, will report back when I receive the motherboard.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I'll be here.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Just a question: Since I had to send the new motherboard back in since the video wasn't working, I put the RAM and Graphics card into the original motherboard but I put the CPU in a bag and the heatsink and fan of the cpu, I have the copper side of the CPU facing up while it's inside of the bag. Does this sound ok?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes it should be ok. Be careful when you fit the Cpu into the new motherboard, read how to do it in the motherboard manual before you start and if you have any questions ask here first.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I can handle it but just to make sure: 1. Remove CPU socket protector
2. Unlatch securer thing
3. Check the golden arrow on one of the corners of the CPU and match it with one of the corners of the socket
4. Fit it into the socket
5. Secure the latch
6. Put Heatsink etc..


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Do it as shown in the manual, pages 13 & 14, the cover is removed at the end in those instructions.

EDIT : I would do as much as possible before you put the motherboard inside the case, including fit the Ram, fit the Cpu, fit the heatsink & fan (provided it will go into the case like that of course).

Does the motherboard come with thermal compound ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

No, it doesn't come with compound.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I would get some then. You should be able to get it locally.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Is it mandatory?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You can do a short test for say a minute or 2 without it but you really should put some on before using the PC normally.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

DO NOT power on the CPU for longer than 15 seconds without thermal paste or your CPU can fry. It DOES NOT take long to turn it into toast, even with modern safety guards.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I've powered on my computer for longer than 15 seconds, but the CPU had the heatsink connected and the fan and there was still thermal paste from when it was originally built. Should I be ok or..?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

New discovery: Found out just now that the RAM doesn't work. I tested it in my computer that I'm currently on and, no display. I'm happy to announce this, all I have to do once I get the new motherboard in is take the RAM from this computer which is the same amount (8 GB 2x4 GB) and put it in the new motherboard and hopefully have my computer up and running. Also tested the new graphics card and it is working, didn't install driver since all I wanted to do was test it.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

For some reason I didn't get Email notification for your last 2 posts.

If the Cpu does get too hot (which it shouldn't) it will shut itself down automatically.

Looks like you are all set then, just waiting for the new motherboard.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah I've had the computer on for minutes and it hasn't made any beeps, shut off, and I didn't feel any heat inside the computer. Also, when I sent the motherboard back in, it was sent back with the message that end user damage to the CPU socket was afflicted. This couldn't have damage the CPU could it?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I got the Email this time, maybe because I was signed in to TSG.

I can't say if the Cpu was damaged or not. The only way to tell for sure is to put the parts together and see if it works. I _think_ it will be ok.

You should read the motherboard manual carefully and follow it when you put it all together.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I've decided to just have a shop put it together so I'm not responsible for any damage.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

That's probably best. Will you let us know how it goes ?


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Of course, hopefully on my repaired computer  Should have the motherboard in by Monday/Tuesday so I'll have the computer fixed by Wednesday at most.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I'll look forward to hearing it's working.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

As will I  people like you really restore my faith in humanity, most of the people I see when I walk outside has turned me into quite a pessimist sadly, always nice to see people like you around. Hope you had a good thanksgiving as well.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

We don't have Thanksgiving here in the UK, being as how we were the ones you are thankful for getting rid of ! But I appreciate the spirit in which you said it, thank you.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Ah, should've remember you're in the UK. Hope you had a good day at least then  anyways, I don't think I've any more questions that need to be answered so I will remember to write whenever my computer is repaired. Have a good one.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

No problem. Thanks, I hope you enjoyed Thanksgiving. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Actually, I've got one question: I shouldn't see a decrease in performance once the computer starts working should I? With the exception of the downgrade of the graphics card, everything else should be as good as it was before the incident correct?


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Yes that's correct.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

What about the RAM? Same amount of RAM (8 gb)


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I doubt you will see much difference due to the Ram or even with the lower spec. Graphics card.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Alright great, really loved playing games at high settings with absolutely no lag on that computer


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

My computer is back up and running now  sad part is that I had to get a new CPU... But I guess now that it's running everything is fine now  thanks for all your help.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You're most welcome.

A pity the Cpu had to be replaced but I'm really glad your computer is working again. 

Just promise me you won't be drinking soda near it any more !


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

I have vowed to not have any liquid ANYWHERE near the computer. With that in mind, it should hopefully be able to support my gaming, school, and work needs for quite a while


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

I believe you, a liquid ban is a _very_ good idea.

I'm sure it will do what you need for a long time, it's a powerful PC.


----------



## Evolvation (Apr 30, 2013)

Indeed, with all my problems solved, I bid you a good day.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Ok, I see you marked it 'Solved', that must have felt good.

I hope you have a good day too.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

elizabvillar said:


> ?ng h? bÃ¡c --lÃ*m an phÃ¡t tÃ*i--------------


That's easy for you to say.


----------

